# At the airport, uber not showing me in queue



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

I’m sitting in the waiting area but the number isn’t showing on my home screen. I closed and opened the app (stayed online) to see if it would trigger it but nope. If I try to set my destination though, it tells me to leave the airport area first so apparently I AM in queue. Frustrating because I think I was close when I got here but I have no idea now. 

Anyone ever have this happen?


----------



## Love_Monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

So I’m pretty sure I just got screwed. Sat at the airport 2 hours. No trip request. Called support and they said I’m in queue and eligible for a trip request but they can’t tell me my number. I’ve seen more cars leave though and I should have had a request. Probably lost $50 and two hours of my night because of this “glitch” and as ridiculous as it is, I’m crying about it. 

I’m so effing sick and tired of spending my Friday nights doing this and to have wasted two hours makes me want to vomit. 

I hate uber tonight.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

You're not the only one to have not seen a queue number with Uber.

I do think you're naive to wait at any airport.

Head back toward downtown, or really ANY part of town and you'll snag a pax.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I'm sitting in the waiting area but the number isn't showing on my home screen. I closed and opened the app (stayed online) to see if it would trigger it but nope. If I try to set my destination though, it tells me to leave the airport area first so apparently I AM in queue. Frustrating because I think I was close when I got here but I have no idea now.
> 
> Anyone ever have this happen?


The one time this happened to me I rebooted my phone entirely and it behaved normally afterward. Uber support is useless.... They just make stuff up to meet their "resolved" quotas.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> You're not the only one to have not seen a queue number with Uber.
> 
> I do think you're naive to wait at any airport.
> 
> Head back toward downtown, or really ANY part of town and you'll snag a pax.


Where I drive, downtown is likely to get you a pax all right....an entitled millennial college student who doesn't tip and is looking for a reason to give you less than 5*.

The airport gives you the highest likelihood of long, easy-mileage trips with a pax who is more likely to tip and give 5*. Yes, you might have to wait 30-60 minutes for it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Love_Monkey said:


> I'm so effing sick and tired of spending my Friday nights doing this and to have wasted two hours makes me want to *vomit*. I hate uber tonight.


Did you blame the vomit on some poor unsuspecting pax?  Did you collect $150?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Always wait at Airport Queues for 2 hours without a hit. This is the key to success (for the other drivers).


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Love_Monkey said:


> I'm sitting in the waiting area but the number isn't showing on my home screen. I closed and opened the app (stayed online) to see if it would trigger it but nope. If I try to set my destination though, it tells me to leave the airport area first so apparently I AM in queue. Frustrating because I think I was close when I got here but I have no idea now.
> 
> Anyone ever have this happen?


Yes, but you are there, Ive not had it show up and still get a trip, so I wouldn't worry. If your icon isn't in the rider app, that's more of a concern, but it's hard to tell that sitting in a parking lot with tons of other drivers.



Love_Monkey said:


> So I'm pretty sure I just got screwed. Sat at the airport 2 hours. No trip request. Called support and they said I'm in queue and eligible for a trip request but they can't tell me my number. I've seen more cars leave though and I should have had a request. Probably lost $50 and two hours of my night because of this "glitch" and as ridiculous as it is, I'm crying about it.
> 
> I'm so effing sick and tired of spending my Friday nights doing this and to have wasted two hours makes me want to vomit.
> 
> I hate uber tonight.


When I used to drive for UberSUV/Black, it actually happened to me. Back then, the zone was much larger, so I could open the rider app to see of my icon was showing. I just rebooted my phone and that usually got the icon to show up in the rider app. now the zone is smaller, and I'm on X, and there are so many cars in the lot that it's hard to tell if my icon is showing or not, but, it's doable, becasue I can drive about a block away and still be in the queue, where my icon become visible. If I see a blue dot and no icon, I know I'm not going to get a trip. I just fiddle with it, maybe reboot, and that usually does the trick. But ,yes, IT CAN HAPPEN, and it's up to you do figure it out, they are not going to help you at the office, for if you drove their, you wouldnt be in the queue. It's the zone, it's glitchier than the rest of the county, for some reason. Oh, yeah, I just remembered, wen I was SUV I actually went down to the HUB office, and they figured out what was wrong, something in the settings changed ( they didn't know why), but I forgot what it was. There was a reason, that's the point. Thing is, it only happened when I first signed up for SUV. after they figured it out, and if it happened again, I had to reboot to fix it, and it always did.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

When I used my iphone, it showed a queue for Lyft but not Uber. Despite not seeing the number of cars, I did get rides. Now I using an android, I always see the queue for both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Welsh Shepard (Jan 26, 2018)

Love_Monkey said:


> So I'm pretty sure I just got screwed. Sat at the airport 2 hours. No trip request. Called support and they said I'm in queue and eligible for a trip request but they can't tell me my number. I've seen more cars leave though and I should have had a request. Probably lost $50 and two hours of my night because of this "glitch" and as ridiculous as it is, I'm crying about it.
> 
> I'm so effing sick and tired of spending my Friday nights doing this and to have wasted two hours makes me want to vomit.
> 
> I hate uber tonight.


Go to Uber Hub and have them makensure your activated for airport. Online support has no idea what is going on.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Welsh Shepard said:


> Go to Uber Hub and have them makensure your activated for airport. *Online support has no idea what is going on.*


No truer statement...

Has EVER been made...

Bingo...!!!

Rakos


----------



## buyanet (Dec 22, 2017)

Happened to me twice on iPhone. What I did was double tap the home button and force close the Driver App by swiping up. When I opened it again I was still online and it showed the number in queue again after a few seconds.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I did the above as well (hit the pages button at the bottom, closed driver, opened driver). For me, in my city (Tampa), I do not stay if there are 20+ in the queue. I sometimes swing through for the restroom, but unless I want a break, I'm not doing that.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Waiting a long time for nothing sucks, doesn't it???
Thank You for being a valued partner.

#fübrn


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> You're not the only one to have not seen a queue number with Uber.
> 
> I do think you're naive to wait at any airport.
> 
> Head back toward downtown, or really ANY part of town and you'll snag a pax.


That is certainly good advice! Just think of the UberX, Pool or Eats Income you could have earned in 2 hours rather than sitting there at the airport waiting, especially if there was a glitch in your phone or in the app. Poise yourself as a moving opportunity and not a sitting duck.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 199930
> View attachment 199930
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! 
So, why? When downtown is surging! Go chase that surge and make 2 cents...happy!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I couldn't help but notice that you love monkey. Have you met our resident primate, Rakos? He's handsome, witty and has a meme for _any_ occasion. If his poo throwing ways are too much, may I introduce Skorpio and brianboru. Perhaps a UP match game is in order? It would certainly be more successful than the woesome airport queue.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> You're not the only one to have not seen a queue number with Uber.
> 
> I do think you're naive to wait at any airport.
> 
> Head back toward downtown, or really ANY part of town and you'll snag a pax.


I only hang at the airport if I need to take a nap


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Not just at the airport but anywhere, you need to make sure that your data signal is good and strong or you might not get a ping. Sometimes I reboot my phone just for this. I watch for 3 bars out of 5 and the little 4G LTE indicator. I'm on Android.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Drivers aimlessly chasing an imaginary "surge" does not make me happy.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Love_Monkey said:


> I'm sitting in the waiting area but the number isn't showing on my home screen. I closed and opened the app (stayed online) to see if it would trigger it but nope. If I try to set my destination though, it tells me to leave the airport area first so apparently I AM in queue. Frustrating because I think I was close when I got here but I have no idea now.
> 
> Anyone ever have this happen?


Make sure your GPS setting on your phone is in high accuracy mode other than that reboot your phone and it should work : )


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

tmart said:


> Make sure your GPS setting on your phone is in high accuracy mode other than that reboot your phone and it should work : )


She made that post ten months ago, someone needs to go check her car for a dead body if she's still out there waiting for a ping


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Make sure that when you're waiting at the airport that there is a plane arriving. If no plane is scheduled to land then you're not getting a ride request. It seems like a no-brainer but I often see Uber/Lyft cars in the waiting lot at my local airport when there are no planes scheduled to land until the next morning.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Always wait at Airport Queues for 2 hours without a hit. This is the key to success (for the other drivers).


My first two hours on the street today gave me one $8 ride and one cancellation; $5

I went to the airport and waited 2 hours and got a $19 ride

Deadhead back to the airport and waited 2 hours for a $75 ride

Waiting at the airport is a much better use of my time



Z129 said:


> Make sure that when you're waiting at the airport that there is a plane arriving. If no plane is scheduled to land then you're not getting a ride request. It seems like a no-brainer but I often see Uber/Lyft cars in the waiting lot at my local airport when there are no planes scheduled to land until the next morning.


So what are you doing there?

At RSW the first incoming flights are at 9:00 am
The lot starts filling up at 4:00 am


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

oldfart said:


> So what are you doing there?
> 
> At RSW the first incoming flights are at 9:00 am
> The lot starts filling up at 4:00 am


I deliver a lot of food to the nearby hotels.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Z129 said:


> I deliver a lot of food to the nearby hotels.


I Would have never guessed that that's a thing


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I Would have never guessed that that's a thing


Oh yeah. Lots of business travelers stay at the hotels near the airport and we have a lot of restaurants out there as well. So there are a lot of shorties going to and from the hotels/restaurants/airport and there are a lot of food orders going to the hotels. It's pure anting. but certain areas don't have a lot going for them so you have to do what you have to do to make that life-changing money.


----------

